# Life Time Kayak Fishing Addict; hoping to upgrade to Solo Skiff soon!



## phil the painter (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been living and working in NE Jax, Fl for past 32 years, have been fishing out of a combo of 1. Cobra Fish-N-Dive kayak rigged with 56lb Water Snake Venom saltwater trolling motor. 2. also have been peddling my 2012 purchased Native Ultimate Propel 12 kayak, using it mainly when I go out to fish long days with longer distance to cover.


----------

